# Big Pharma Tee Shirt



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 14, 2013)

What a gem!  :cool1:
So true for many, they moan more about the side effects of medications than they do about their ailments.  :lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 15, 2013)

What a dope.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 15, 2013)

That vicious cycle is too true!


----------

